# Ditemi la vostra! :)



## dimmidinò (7 Settembre 2013)

ciao a tutti,
ho appena letto una notizia nel giornale di oggi (che forse non è così nuova, ma io ne sono venuta a conoscenza solo ora), e visto che confrontamvi con voi è sempre stimolante, ho pensato di parlarne qui.

nella mia città (ma penso in tutta italia) stanno raccogliendo le firme per proporre la riapertura delle case chiuse.

voi come la pensate in merito? qualcuno di voi è andato a firmare?

io mi sbilancio subito e vi dico senza tanti problemi che sono d'accordo. sto cercando di capire dove devo andare a firmare e appena posso, ci andrò!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

:bleah:
Ma non mi imbarco in una discussione :singleeye:


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :bleah:
> Ma non mi imbarco in una discussione :singleeye:


non serve a questo il forum libero?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> non serve a questo il forum libero?


Sì. Ma non mi ci imbarco io. :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2013)

Non so cosa chiede esattamente la petizione.

Sono però assolutamente a favore di una legge che metta in regola le prostitute, e che permetta quindi che svolgano il loro lavoro in sicurezza.
Penso che aiuterebbe a ridurre la tratta delle schiave, la prostituzione coatta. La pericolosità del loro mestiere in strada.
Penso che aiuterebbe in prima istanza le donne.

Sono a favore del riconoscimento del lavoro di prostituta come lavoro, con conseguente pagamento tasse, e accumulazione di fondi per la pensione.


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma non mi ci imbarco io. :up:


hahah ok!!

beh allora vuol dire che siete meno stimolanti di quello che pensavo....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

Quoto Nausicaa.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Settembre 2013)

Mah... A me sapere questo mi fa incavolare parecchio (non ce l'ho con te che riporti la notizia, ma con la.nostra nazione) cioè è possibile che gente come me e tanti altri. Con laurea a giro e senza lavoro,pur cercandolo OVUNQUE,ma praticamente impossibile trovare qualcosa di serio che paga e che non tiene conto del tuo fisico...e qui.in Italia che ci si preoccupa delle prostitute??? Cioè questa cosa da ragazza giovane con tanti sogni e con ancora 40 anni di contributi da dare per poter aver in vecchiaia 200 euro mi offende parecchio... Troppo...meglio se mi zittisco...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mah... A me sapere questo mi fa incavolare parecchio (non ce l'ho con te che riporti la notizia, ma con la.nostra nazione) cioè è possibile che gente come me e tanti altri. Con laurea a giro e senza lavoro,pur cercandolo OVUNQUE,ma praticamente impossibile trovare qualcosa di serio che paga e che non tiene conto del tuo fisico...e qui.in Italia che ci si preoccupa delle prostitute??? Cioè questa cosa da ragazza giovane con tanti sogni e con ancora 40 anni di contributi da dare per poter aver in vecchiaia 200 euro mi offende parecchio... Troppo...meglio se mi zittisco...


ù

Io non trovo per nulla assurdo preoccuparsi della condizione di un sacco di donne spesso sfruttate, in pericolo, spesso con figli.
E non trovo altresì per nulla assurdo preoccuparsi che quelle che non sono sfruttate, ma che lo fanno per scelta e guadagnandoci un sacco, paghino le tasse.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mah... A me sapere questo mi fa incavolare parecchio (non ce l'ho con te che riporti la notizia, ma con la.nostra nazione) cioè è possibile che gente come me e tanti altri. Con laurea a giro e senza lavoro,pur cercandolo OVUNQUE,ma praticamente impossibile trovare qualcosa di serio che paga e che non tiene conto del tuo fisico...e qui.in Italia che ci si preoccupa delle prostitute??? Cioè questa cosa da ragazza giovane con tanti sogni e con ancora 40 anni di contributi da dare per poter aver in vecchiaia 200 euro mi offende parecchio... Troppo...meglio se mi zittisco...


Io non mi preoccupo per le prostitute
Trovo che se questo lavoro ci deve essere e a giuducare dalla domanda sembra che sia così, almeno che si levino dalle strade, paghino le tasse e evitiamo che ci sia uno sfruttamento. 
Non credo c'entri molto con la mancanza di lavoro..


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Settembre 2013)

Io nella mia zona ho fatto volontariato per la caritas...e si trova vicino a dove avviene la prostituzione... Ho quindi avuto modo di parlare con loro e molte sono costrette perché in assenza di quello non saprebbero che fare... Quindi se prima si pensasse a chi ha voglia di lavorare legalmente e onestamente e poi a sti piacere del sesso... Perché la domanda e l'offerta rimarrà, ma a mio parere prima meglio occuparsi di aiutare le aziende ad esser messe in condizione di assumere personale senza che incida troppo... Anche perché ok riapriamo le case chiuse al piu presto...occupiamocene seriamente...poi allora visto che li l'affluenza c'è sempre, se voglio lavorare io come tanti altri dobbiamo già mandare i CV per candidarci alle case chiuse??? Haha mah... Prima cose serie che possono aiutare tutti davvero...e poi a queste cose a mio parere... Ma sarò limitata...ma si,meglio parlare delle case chiuse e della farfallina di Belen in Italia


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io nella mia zona ho fatto volontariato per la caritas...e si trova vicino a dove avviene la prostituzione... Ho quindi avuto modo di parlare con loro e molte sono costrette perché in assenza di quello non saprebbero che fare... Quindi se prima si pensasse a chi ha voglia di lavorare legalmente e onestamente e poi a sti piacere del sesso... Perché la domanda e l'offerta rimarrà, ma a mio parere prima meglio occuparsi di aiutare le aziende ad esser messe in condizione di assumere personale senza che incida troppo... Anche perché ok riapriamo le case chiuse al piu presto...occupiamocene seriamente...poi allora visto che li l'affluenza c'è sempre, se voglio lavorare io come tanti altri dobbiamo già mandare i CV per candidarci alle case chiuse??? Haha mah... Prima cose serie che possono aiutare tutti davvero...e poi a queste cose a mio parere... Ma sarò limitata...ma si,meglio parlare delle case chiuse e della farfallina di Belen in Italia



Mi sembra un discorso assurdo proprio il tuo.

Perchè* se* la vuoi mettere su un piano puramente economico, allora dovresti renderti conto che la regolarizzazione del lavoro delle prostitute è un cambiamento a costo zero (a meno di un pò di burocrazia, ahimè siamo in Italia), e che invece porta vantaggi economici alle casse dello Stato sotto forma di nuove tasse.
E' un discorso serissimo, che nulla ha a che fare coi tatuaggi di qualsivoglia vippucola.

Questa eventuale (nutro poche speranze) rivoluzione, non avrebbe alcuna incidenza su un eventuale aiuto all'occupazione (su cui nutro cmq poche speranze).

Mi sembra una specie di "invidia" immotivata, scusa se sbaglio. Invidia non certo per il lavoro della prostituta, ma amarezza per le tue difficoltà lavorative.

A parte che per me, è importante quanto, e più, del discorso economico, il discorso sullo sfruttamento di tante donne.

Se tu fossi una prostituta costretta a farlo, chiusa in casa, coperta di botte, minacciata, forse penseresti che nonostante i problemi lavorativi delle altre donne, loro almeno sono libere. E spereresti che qualcuno ti aiutasse.


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io nella mia zona ho fatto volontariato per la caritas...e si trova vicino a dove avviene la prostituzione... Ho quindi avuto modo di parlare con loro e molte sono costrette perché in assenza di quello non saprebbero che fare... Quindi se prima si pensasse a chi ha voglia di lavorare legalmente e onestamente e poi a sti piacere del sesso... Perché la domanda e l'offerta rimarrà, ma a mio parere prima meglio occuparsi di aiutare le aziende ad esser messe in condizione di assumere personale senza che incida troppo... Anche perché ok riapriamo le case chiuse al piu presto...occupiamocene seriamente...poi allora visto che li l'affluenza c'è sempre, se voglio lavorare io come tanti altri dobbiamo già mandare i CV per candidarci alle case chiuse??? Haha mah... Prima cose serie che possono aiutare tutti davvero...e poi a queste cose a mio parere... Ma sarò limitata...ma si,meglio parlare delle case chiuse e della farfallina di Belen in Italia


la prostituzione è un problema sociale mica da ridere, non è gossip. è un problema al pari degli altri. non merita più attenzione. merita la stessa attenzione. i problemi vanno risolti in quanto tali. non è che se decidi di fare una legge che tutela/migliora un determinato problema, allora non ti occupi più degli altri. bisognerebbe occuparsi di tutto.. penso.. no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembra un discorso assurdo proprio il tuo.
> 
> Perchè* se* la vuoi mettere su un piano puramente economico, allora dovresti renderti conto che la regolarizzazione del lavoro delle prostitute è un cambiamento a costo zero (a meno di un pò di burocrazia, ahimè siamo in Italia), e che invece porta vantaggi economici alle casse dello Stato sotto forma di nuove tasse.
> E' un discorso serissimo, che nulla ha a che fare coi tatuaggi di qualsivoglia vippucola.
> ...


L'hai spiegato benissimo. 
Quoto e sono d'accordo con te.
La prostituzione dovrebbe diventare un lavoro regolarizzato.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Settembre 2013)

Sulla questione del tassare le prostitute siamo molto indietro... E dovremmo prendere esempio dagli altri stati... Dove già la prostituzione è regolata!! E non dovremmo chiedere per loro a mio parere, ma prima di occuparci di cose piu serie...cioè non so dove abitate ma io sento spesso di padri che non trovano speranza e si impiccano...io sinceramente sto male per quelle famiglie, che non hanno un aiuto, ne nulla...prese dalla crisi, la prostituzione esiste da sempre... E sinceramente mi fa molta piu tristezza un bimbo che senza colpe si trova senza padre,che una prostituta... Anche perché le prostitute di un tempo picchiate ecc ecc per fortuna ne esistono molto poche!ormai sono donne consapevoli... Io non dico di non occuparsene,ma prima di occuparci di problemi molto piu grandi... E poi invidia?? Ma sai il significato di questa parola?? Invidia.per una prostituta??spero tu stai scherzando....


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sulla questione del tassare le prostitute siamo molto indietro... E dovremmo prendere esempio dagli altri stati... Dove già la prostituzione è regolata!! E non dovremmo chiedere per loro a mio parere, ma prima di occuparci di cose piu serie...cioè non so dove abitate ma io sento spesso di padri che non trovano speranza e si impiccano...io sinceramente sto male per quelle famiglie, che non hanno un aiuto, ne nulla...prese dalla crisi, la prostituzione esiste da sempre... E sinceramente mi fa molta piu tristezza un bimbo che senza colpe si trova senza padre,che una prostituta... Anche perché le prostitute di un tempo picchiate ecc ecc per fortuna ne esistono molto poche!ormai sono donne consapevoli... Io non dico di non occuparsene,ma prima di occuparci di problemi molto piu grandi... E poi invidia?? Ma sai il significato di questa parola?? Invidia.per una prostituta??spero tu stai scherzando....



Invidia tra virgolette non per il loro lavoro, come avevo scritto, mi spiace se non mi sono spiegata meglio.
"Invidia" o meglio amarezza perchè ti sembra che i tuoi problemi di lavoro, i problemi di così tanta gente col lavoro, non ti sembrano presi abbastanza in considerazione.

Per il resto ripeto: le varie cose non si oppongono tra loro. La possibilità di migliorare la vita di tante donne prostitute c'è, anche migliorando le casse dello Stato, il fatto che ci siano altri problemi non è un buon motivo pe rnon fare nulla.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> la prostituzione è un problema sociale mica da ridere, non è gossip. è un problema al pari degli altri. non merita più attenzione. merita la stessa attenzione. i problemi vanno risolti in quanto tali. non è che se decidi di fare una legge che tutela/migliora un determinato problema, allora non ti occupi più degli altri. bisognerebbe occuparsi di tutto.. penso.. no?


ecco appunto... Messa così è meglio... Che ci si occupasse di tutti i problemi...


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> la prostituzione è un problema sociale mica da ridere, non è gossip. è un problema al pari degli altri. non merita più attenzione. merita la stessa attenzione. i problemi vanno risolti in quanto tali. non è che se decidi di fare una legge che tutela/migliora un determinato problema, allora non ti occupi più degli altri. bisognerebbe occuparsi di tutto.. penso.. no?





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Invidia tra virgolette non per il loro lavoro, come avevo scritto, mi spiace se non mi sono spiegata meglio.
> "Invidia" o meglio amarezza perchè ti sembra che i tuoi problemi di lavoro, i problemi di così tanta gente col lavoro, non ti sembrano presi abbastanza in considerazione.
> 
> Per il resto ripeto: le varie cose non si oppongono tra loro. La possibilità di migliorare la vita di tante donne prostitute c'è, anche migliorando le casse dello Stato, il fatto che ci siano altri problemi non è un buon motivo pe rnon fare nulla.


ah ecco... Ma io so che la mia situazione è temporanea e non ho amarezza, a me fa paura la vita di tanti altri giovani che crescono.senza un punto fisso, dei.tanti bimbi che vedono morire il loro padre per la crisi e loro non hanno colpa,loro.non.hanno scelto...a me questo fa male, perché appunto non penso purtroppo solo a me stessa... Sapere che un giorno chiunque non è tutelato.nel proprio.lavoro...la mia.non è una minor considerazione per le prostitute...ma dico se non riusciamo a tutelare.i lavoratori che già dovrebbero avere tnt diritti che spesso è come se non esistessero... Perché pensare a quello??cioè passo per passo ma occupiamoci di tutti i problemi!! Non alcuni nel dimenticatoio... Una buona proposta potrebbe a mio parere esser un fondo sociale a tutela delle famiglie che hanno i cosiddetti "martiri della crisi"...non voglio creare confusione, solo che mi riscontro spesso con bimbi che mi dicono che il loro papà è stato chiamato dal paradiso...e la mamma con un crollo emotivo visto che il marito è morto... È questo che secondo me non dovrebbe accadere... Mai e mai...


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah ecco... Ma io so che la mia situazione è temporanea e non ho amarezza, a me fa paura la vita di tanti altri giovani che crescono.senza un punto fisso, dei.tanti bimbi che vedono morire il loro padre per la crisi e loro non hanno colpa,loro.non.hanno scelto...a me questo fa male, perché appunto non penso purtroppo solo a me stessa... Sapere che un giorno chiunque non è tutelato.nel proprio.lavoro...la mia.non è una minor considerazione per le prostitute...ma dico se non riusciamo a tutelare.i lavoratori che già dovrebbero avere tnt diritti che spesso è come se non esistessero... Perché pensare a quello??cioè passo per passo ma occupiamoci di tutti i problemi!! Non alcuni nel dimenticatoio... Una buona proposta potrebbe a mio parere esser un fondo sociale a tutela delle famiglie che hanno i cosiddetti "martiri della crisi"...non voglio creare confusione, solo che mi riscontro spesso con bimbi che mi dicono che il loro papà è stato chiamato dal paradiso...e la mamma con un crollo emotivo visto che il marito è morto... È questo che secondo me non dovrebbe accadere... Mai e mai...


una legge sulla regolarizzazione delle prostitute non tutela solo loro. non è per fare "un favore a loro" (che comunque non possono avere una loro voce, se non attraverso di noi). io non so dove tu viva, magari in un paese piccolo, non so. ma vivere in una città grande o medio grande ti fa capire il disagio. io le ho sotto casa mia la notte. alle 23 sono già lì.. un paio vicino al semaforo, un paio sotto il portico della fiera, una sotto alla pensilina del bus.. loro non mi infastidiscono personalmente, ma sai te chi c'è dietro a loro? spacciatori, criminali.. la peggio gente! e fin che vedi le ragazze la, vuol dire che ci sono anche loro! e credimi, tornare con il treno che arriva alle dieci e mezza e rincasare, fa p a u r a ! e credi che la loro clientela sia meglio? guarda che non sono escort di lusso.. 
anche a me dispiace e mi piange il cuore quando una persona si toglie la vita per problemi lavorativi che non dipendono da lui. ma questo non significa che non mi possa interessare di problemi sociali diversi e della sicurezza mia e degli altri..


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> ho appena letto una notizia nel giornale di oggi (che forse non è così nuova, ma io ne sono venuta a conoscenza solo ora), e visto che confrontamvi con voi è sempre stimolante, ho pensato di parlarne qui.
> 
> nella mia città (ma penso in tutta italia) stanno raccogliendo le firme per proporre la riapertura delle case chiuse.
> ...


Non saprei, bisognerebbe valutare i pro e i contro. Però se parto per assurdo che la prostituzione non è un mestiere che si possa fare per vocazione, o perchè possa piacere e quindi scelto come mestiere rispetto ad un altro ( e credo che in Italia la decisione di prostituirsi e camminare a testa alta non sia concesso) bhe, non sono d'accordo. 

Ma non sono d'accordo beninteso, perchè vuoi la mia mentalità vuoi altro, penso quella donna che si prostituisce  che si nasconde ai parenti, ai figli agli amici. E comunque se una decisione deve partire dal detto "se devo scegliere scelgo il male minore" a me personalmente questo, in un paese come l'Italia, non va a genio.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non saprei, bisognerebbe valutare i pro e i contro. Però se parto per assurdo che la prostituzione non è un mestiere che si possa fare per vocazione, o perchè possa piacere e quindi scelto come mestiere rispetto ad un altro ( e credo che in Italia la decisione di prostituirsi e camminare a testa alta non sia concesso) bhe, non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma non sono d'accordo beninteso, perchè vuoi la mia mentalità vuoi altro, penso quella donna che si prostituisce  che si nasconde ai parenti, ai figli agli amici. E comunque se una decisione deve partire dal detto "se devo scegliere scelgo il male minore" a me personalmente questo, in un paese come l'Italia, non va a genio.


Non avevo preso in considerazione questo.
Ovvero, se una ragazza -mettiamo- si paga gli studi prostituendosi, certo non vorrà che la cosa si risappia in giro.
Lo vuole fare con riservatezza.

Ma cmq, regolarizzare il lavoro di prostituta, non vuol dire che ti devi cucire addosso una P scarlatta.
Immagino ci sia il modo di non avere registri affissi alle porte delle chiese...


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non avevo preso in considerazione questo.
> Ovvero, se una ragazza -mettiamo- si paga gli studi prostituendosi, certo non vorrà che la cosa si risappia in giro.
> Lo vuole fare con riservatezza.


Concordo con Ultimo e aggiungo che è un po' come il caso della legalizzazione delle droghe leggere: non risolve nulla, perché comunque accanto ai mercati legali ci sono SEMPRE i mercati illegali. Vale per la prostituzione come per la droga. Vi sarà forse capitato di andare ad Amsterdam negli anni d'oro, per così dire. Forse che non trovavate a ogni angolo di strada quello che vi proponeva roba di contrabbando? Ecco. Uguale. Ipocrisia per ipocrisia, non cosa sia meglio, alla fine... E credo che in una eventuale votazione mi asterrei. La sola cosa "buona" sarebbero le entrate fiscali dello Stato, che già su queste forme al limite marcia, vedi Lotto&Co.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non avevo preso in considerazione questo.
> Ovvero, se una ragazza -mettiamo- si paga gli studi prostituendosi, certo non vorrà che la cosa si risappia in giro.
> Lo vuole fare con riservatezza.
> 
> ...



Non lo so nausicaa creedimi non lo so. Il cervello sai che mi dice? mi dice e mi da rabbia. Se io devo pensare una donna che si prostituisce e deve essere additata perchè fa la prostituta, mentre invece quella donna si sta pagando la laurea e ha scelto LEI  di fare la prostituta, mi salgono i tre quarti e m'incazzo come una iena con quelli che l'additano. Ma se comincio a pensare che mio figlio possa imbattersi in una donna che come mestiere fa la prostituta e se ne innamora, IO sarei veramente capace di andare oltre? 

Non lo so. veramente non so nulla, ma perchè mi sto immedesimando e mi sto incazzando? mi darei uno schiaffo da solo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

saranno affari suoi ma che lo stato avvalli questo è immorale.
  questa è la reazione a pelle e l'ideale per il quale per anni sono stata contrarissima.
poi ci sono mille altre situazioni per le quali sarei favorevole.
bel casino





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non avevo preso in considerazione questo.
> Ovvero, *se una ragazza -mettiamo- si paga gli studi prostituendosi, *certo non vorrà che la cosa si risappia in giro.
> Lo vuole fare con riservatezza.
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Concordo con Ultimo e aggiungo che *è un po' come il caso della legalizzazione delle droghe leggere: non risolve nulla*, perché comunque accanto ai mercati legali ci sono SEMPRE i mercati illegali. Vale per la prostituzione come per la droga. Vi sarà forse capitato di andare ad Amsterdam negli anni d'oro, per così dire. Forse che non trovavate a ogni angolo di strada quello che vi proponeva roba di contrabbando? Ecco. Uguale. Ipocrisia per ipocrisia, non cosa sia meglio, alla fine... E credo che in una eventuale votazione mi asterrei. La sola cosa "buona" sarebbero le entrate fiscali dello Stato, che già su queste forme al limite marcia, vedi Lotto&Co.


No alla riapertura delle case chiuse sì alla legalizzazione delle droghe leggere. Anche se mi fa un po' impressione mettere sullo stesso livello sostanze ed essere umani. Non credo sia difficile per un uomo trovare una donna per fare sesso, non a pagamento. Fino a quando ci saranno uomini che ci vanno ci sarà la prostituzione. Sarebbe bello capire perchè lo fanno. Ovviamente qui mai nessuno lo dirà :mrgreen:.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> No alla riapertura delle case chiuse sì alla legalizzazione delle droghe leggere.


perché non sono legali le smart drugs?


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non sono legali le smart drugs?


Marijuana e hashish non sono legali.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> No alla riapertura delle case chiuse sì alla legalizzazione delle droghe leggere. Anche se mi fa un po' impressione mettere sullo stesso livello sostanze ed essere umani. Non credo sia difficile per un uomo trovare una donna per fare sesso, non a pagamento. Fino a quando ci saranno uomini che ci vanno ci sarà la prostituzione. Sarebbe bello capire perchè lo fanno. Ovviamente qui mai nessuno lo dirà :mrgreen:.



Tzè! io ci sono andato quando avevo circa.. boh 17 anni? entrai per ultimo e dissi alla prostituta, tu appena mi tocchi io grido!! fu così che la pagai e non consumai.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Marijuana e hashish non sono legali.


infatti le canne non se le fa nessuno


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti le canne non se le fa nessuno


Già, ma luigi, marco, francesco, letizia, patrizia, federica e francesca si.


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tzè! io ci sono andato quando avevo circa.. boh 17 anni? entrai per ultimo e dissi alla prostituta, tu appena mi tocchi io grido!! fu così che la pagai e non consumai.


Ma ci sei andato spinto dagli amici? Dalla curiosità? Ps grazie per averlo detto


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti le canne non se le fa nessuno


Certo che se le fanno (ah, bei tempi di gioventù...). E magari lo dicono anche. La differenza è che non danno dipendenza. A differenza della cocaina ad esempio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che se le fanno (ah, bei tempi di gioventù...). E magari lo dicono anche. L*a differenza è che non danno dipendenza.* A differenza della cocaina ad esempio.


 non lo metto in dubbio.ma a che pro?


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

aggiungo: c'è già l'alcool e le bibite tanto colorate e accattivanti


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma ci sei andato spinto dagli amici? Dalla curiosità? Ps grazie per averlo detto



Ricordo che ne parlavamo spesso, personalmente ero eccitatissimo al pensiero, ed ero vero eccitato nel pensare che avrei copulato. Un giorno un "amico" prese davvero la palla al balzo e partimmo un bel gruppetto per andare da una prostituta, una volta arrivati la mi caddero le braccia a terra, la prostituta era una bella donna davvero, ma quello che sentì dentro fu soltanto ribrezzo e tante altre sensazioni non belle.


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio.ma a che pro?


A che pro legalizzarle? Beh io le metterei sullo stesso piano di alcool e sigarette, che sono legali.


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordo che ne parlavamo spesso, personalmente ero eccitatissimo al pensiero, ed ero vero eccitato nel pensare che avrei copulato. Un giorno un "amico" prese davvero la palla al balzo e partimmo un bel gruppetto per andare da una prostituta, una volta arrivati la mi caddero le braccia a terra, la prostituta era una bella donna davvero, ma quello che sentì dentro fu soltanto ribrezzo e tante altre sensazioni non belle.


Il sesso a pagamento non credo dia belle sensazioni. Ho visto una ragazzina l'altra sera, praticamente svestita, pochi anni più di mia figlia. Stavo per andare a parlarle ma mi hanno fermata. Le sensazioni non belle credo stiano dentro anche alle loro teste. Soprattutto quando sono così giovani.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

infatti renderei la vita più tosta a chi consuma alcool.per i giovanissimi c'è un grande allarme 





MK ha detto:


> A che pro legalizzarle? Beh io le metterei sullo stesso piano di alcool e sigarette, che sono legali.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Il sesso a pagamento non credo dia belle sensazioni. Ho visto una ragazzina l'altra sera, praticamente svestita, pochi anni più di mia figlia. Stavo per andare a parlarle ma mi hanno fermata. Le sensazioni non belle credo stiano dentro anche alle loro teste. Soprattutto quando sono così giovani.



Si posso scrivere che, ora come ora sono sicuro che non abbiano belle sensazioni. 

Perchè gli uomini ci vanno se non da belle sensazioni? è una domanda retorica nausicaa, Non riuscirei a credere a nessuna risposta che possa farmi credere che dia belle sensazioni.


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti renderei la vita più tosta a chi consuma alcool.per i giovanissimi c'è un grande allarme


L'alcool dovrebbe essere vietato sotto i sedici anni (è vietato in teoria). Parli del binge drinking, sì preoccupa molto anche me.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2013)

Penso di poter capire i sentimenti di Minerva, MK, Fantastica a riguardo. Penso.

Però ditemi. La situazione attuale è quella che è. La realtà dei fatti è quella che è. con un sacco di prostitute e un sacco di clienti.

Io penso che regolamentare e rendere lecito, aiuterebbe a proteggere quelle che lo fanno costrette, migliorerebbe cmq le condizioni di quelle che lo fanno non costrette da altre persone ma dalla situazione. 
Tasserebbe quelle che si fanno i soldi come escort di lusso.

Al momento, "non avallare" sarà pure più morale (cosa di cui non sono certa, sempre personalmente), ma non aiuta.

Se si propongono soluzioni diverse, che siano oltre che migliori anche praticabili, le ascolterei con totale apertura.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso di poter capire i sentimenti di Minerva, MK, Fantastica a riguardo. Penso.
> 
> Però ditemi. La situazione attuale è quella che è. La realtà dei fatti è quella che è. con un sacco di prostitute e un sacco di clienti.
> 
> ...


infatti , se hai letto, non sono per nulla convinta di avere un'idea unica della cosa.
soprattutto pensando a quella parte che sta in strada in condizioni igieniche e di sicurezza , anche loro, moralmente inaccettabili


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti , se hai letto, non sono per nulla convinta di avere un'idea unica della cosa.
> soprattutto pensando a quella parte che sta in strada in condizioni igieniche e di sicurezza , anche loro, moralmente inaccettabili



In ogni caso, temo che questo disquisire sia inutile. Mi stupirebbe un passo concreto per cambiare la situazione delle prostitute in Italia.
Lo dico con tristezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so nausicaa creedimi non lo so. Il cervello sai che mi dice? mi dice e mi da rabbia. Se io devo pensare una donna che si prostituisce e deve essere additata perchè fa la prostituta, mentre invece quella donna si sta pagando la laurea e ha scelto LEI  di fare la prostituta, mi salgono i tre quarti e m'incazzo come una iena con quelli che l'additano. Ma se comincio a pensare che mio figlio possa imbattersi in una donna che come mestiere fa la prostituta e se ne innamora, IO sarei veramente capace di andare oltre?
> 
> Non lo so. veramente non so nulla, ma perchè mi sto immedesimando e mi sto incazzando? *mi darei uno schiaffo da solo.* :mrgreen:


quando ragioni così bene io invece ti darei un bacio


----------



## Innominata (7 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so cosa chiede esattamente la petizione.
> 
> Sono però assolutamente a favore di una legge che metta in regola le prostitute, e che permetta quindi che svolgano il loro lavoro in sicurezza.
> Penso che aiuterebbe a ridurre la tratta delle schiave, la prostituzione coatta. La pericolosità del loro mestiere in strada.
> ...


In teoria  anch'io, pero' qualcosa non mi quadra. Mio malgrado ho come il sospetto che possa non essere per regolamentazione, sicurezza ed "etica"(..); insomma ho l' impressione che qualcuno ci debba andare a guadagnare, ma non le lavoratrici.


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so nausicaa creedimi non lo so. Il cervello sai che mi dice? mi dice e mi da rabbia. Se io devo pensare una donna che si prostituisce e deve essere additata perchè fa la prostituta, mentre invece quella donna si sta pagando la laurea e ha scelto LEI  di fare la prostituta, mi salgono i tre quarti e m'incazzo come una iena con quelli che l'additano. Ma se comincio a pensare che mio figlio possa imbattersi in una donna che come mestiere fa la prostituta e se ne innamora, IO sarei veramente capace di andare oltre?
> 
> Non lo so. veramente non so nulla, ma perchè mi sto immedesimando e mi sto incazzando? mi darei uno schiaffo da solo. :mrgreen:


non penso che il fatto che la fidanzata di tuo figlio faccia la segretaria o l'operaia ti dia una garanzia sulla sua moralità.

se facesse la prostituta magari non avresti dubbio. ma se fa un altro lavoro come fai ad essere certo che sia una persona per bene? soprattutto se si parla di un ambito che tu (che saresti l'ipotetico suocero) non puoi conoscere.


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Settembre 2013)

comunque, io non riesco proprio a condividere chi è contro questa cosa perchè c'è una cosa della quale io sono profondamente convinta, e questa cosa sta alla base di ogni mio ragionamento: se non ti piace una cosa, non farla. ma non impedire/vietare agli altri di farla.

ovviamente questo ragionamento non si applica a situazioni paradossali, perchè delle regole devono esserci.. altrimenti ci ammazziamo tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> ho appena letto una notizia nel giornale di oggi (che forse non è così nuova, ma io ne sono venuta a conoscenza solo ora), e visto che confrontamvi con voi è sempre stimolante, ho pensato di parlarne qui.
> 
> nella mia città (ma penso in tutta italia) stanno raccogliendo le firme per proporre la riapertura delle case chiuse.
> ...





E ora a Vicenza la escort di lusso
versa anche le imposte
FISCO & SESSO. Dopo l'indagine a vasto raggio della guardia di finanza. Una sudamericana ha aderito alle richieste dell'Agenzia delle entrate versando 50 mila euro  I redditi sono stati ricostruiti dalle sue proprietà
17/08/2013


VICENZA. C'è una prostituta che paga le tasse. Sissignori. L'obiettivo di tante campagne politiche di sensibilizzazione, la principale arma usata da coloro che vogliono la cancellazione della legge Merlin, è una realtà. A Vicenza: dove una escort sudamericana ha accolto le richieste dell'Agenzia delle entrate dopo la segnalazione inviata lo scorso anno dai finanzieri. La ragazza, che aveva subito un accertamento induttivo sulla scorta delle sue proprietà, ha raggiunto un accordo ed ha aderito alle richieste del Fisco; ad oggi, ha versato gran parte dei circa 50 mila euro che lo sono stati richiesti.

IL CASO. Era il febbraio dello scorso anno quando i detective del nucleo di polizia tributaria delle fiamme gialle vicentine conclusero l'operazione “Hot nights”: i militari della sezione mobile, con il tenente colonnello Dametto e il maresciallo Scarsetto, avevano mappato i siti internet specializzati in offerte di sesso a pagamento, e varie forme di annunci, concentrando infine la loro attenzione su 120 donne. Molte di loro arrivavano dai paesi dell'Est, dall'Estremo Oriente e dal Sudamerica, ma per un terzo si trattava di italiane. Ciascuna escort era stata identificata e sottoposta ad accertamenti fra le varie banche dati. Il controllo aveva consentito di far emergere palesi discrasie fra i redditi dichiarati (di solito, zero) e gli “indici di capacità patrimoniale”, cioè la loro capacità di spendere, che costituisce il presupposto per gli accertamenti fiscali di tipo sintetico. Alcune ragazze erano risultate essere proprietarie di ville al mare o di baite in montagna o di auto di lusso, non ultime Porsche e Jaguar. Non solo: stipulavano assicurazioni sulla vita e spedivano in patria migliaia e migliaia di euro al mese con il “money transfer”. I finanzieri avevano indicato all'Agenzia delle entrate svariati nominativi. La ratio era quella che i redditi delle lucciole - calcolati sulla loro capacità di spesa - possono essere assimilati a quelli di un lavoratore autonomo, che opera in casa in maniera continuativa. I funzionari del fisco si sono poi preoccupati di calcolare la cifra che ciascuna escort doveva pagare.


----------



## Duchessa (7 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> ho appena letto una notizia nel giornale di oggi (che forse non è così nuova, ma io ne sono venuta a conoscenza solo ora), e visto che confrontamvi con voi è sempre stimolante, ho pensato di parlarne qui.
> 
> nella mia città (ma penso in tutta italia) stanno raccogliendo le firme per proporre la riapertura delle case chiuse.
> ...


Ma le firme riguardano la riapertura delle case chiuse con donne o anche con uomini che si offrono? Si parla di loro?

Penso che guadagnare tanto, in nero, e nascostamente, faccio troppo comodo a moltissime persone.

Penso che resterebbe comunque una gran fetta di prostituzione sommersa.

Penso che un uomo socialmente in vista non andrebbe mai con donna nè con uomo in un ambiente "ufficialmente riconosciuto"

Penso, ahimè, che di prostitute sfruttate, costrette e minacciate, ne rimarrebbero in Italia ancora molte. Non vedo la "casa protetta" come la soluzione di questi casi: chi minaccia una donna, non la accompagna a "regolarizzarsi", e ad una donna che è minacciata dovrebbero essere offerti altri canali per liberarsi.
Penso che fino a quando esisterà un uomo che preferisce contatti "nascosti" esisterà una donna "nascosta" e quindi non protetta.
Idem per la prostituzione omo.

Penso che in Italia potrà cambiare qualcosa solo quando (e se) cadranno le barriere mentali (e religiose) di giudizio.

Si potrebbe semmai sperimentare..


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma le firme riguardano la riapertura delle case chiuse con donne o anche con uomini che si offrono? Si parla di loro?
> 
> Penso che guadagnare tanto, in nero, e nascostamente, faccio troppo comodo a moltissime persone.
> 
> ...


Hai detto, molto meglio, quello che penso io. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Settembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma le firme riguardano la riapertura delle case chiuse con donne o anche con uomini che si offrono? Si parla di loro?
> 
> Penso che guadagnare tanto, in nero, e nascostamente, faccio troppo comodo a moltissime persone.
> 
> ...


Allora...
Io sarei non per l'apertura delle case chiuse con il veccho sistema.
Un sistema che mi spiegò mio nonno che le frequentava.
Capitava che una ragazza entrava lì, e riceveva vitto e alloggio, ma poi ben poche riuscivano a riscattarsi da quel lavoro. Chi ci riusciva apriva a sua volta una casa chiusa.

Sarei per l'apertura dei centri penessere.
Stile Germania.

In Germania ci sono strutture in cui chi vuole fare certe cose le può fare.
Cioè io sono la prostituta.
Vado lì pago la mia quota per la stanza e il materiale e poi quello che guadagno con i clienti è soggetto a ritenuta d'acconto no?

Io ho visto il problema con la mia amica che lo fa come hobby.
Ci sono problemi logistici, in quanto lei sebbene se la settimana è buona porta a casa bei schei, non può fare il salto di vita lasciando il suo lavoro regolare, che casomai serve come copertura.

Chi fa sti lavori, si trova a maneggiare bei schei con i quali non può oggidì fare molto.
Esempio oggi vai da un dentista e sta a caratteri cubitali che si accettano per legge contanti fino a 999euro.

oggi se io vado in concessionaria con 70 mila euro in contanti a comperare un BMW ci sono storie.

Se io ho un conto corrente e cominciano a girare versamenti strani...

Poi c'è la faccenda che appunto difficile trovare chi ti affitta un appartamento per queste attività, perchè poi ha grane, 

Se non hai uno stipendio regolare non puoi avere prestiti dalle banche...

Sono per stangare duro chi sfrutta la prostituzione chi costringe quelle povere criste nelle strade...
ma sono per la creazione dell'albo professionale delle escorts.

Insomma perdinci,
Qua da noi perfino le badanti ucraine si sono riunite in cooperativa di servizio certificata ecc..ecc..ecc...

Quindi sarei per le professioniste serie...

Apriamo un corso di laurea 

Si aprano i tiasi come nella antica grecia...

Che se io sono uomo benestante possa assumere segretaria, cameriera, colf, cuoca, donna delle pulizie, stiratrice...

e infine quella che mi canta ogni notte la ninna nanna....perdinci...

E amen.
Così sia.


----------



## dimmidinò (7 Settembre 2013)

io penso che le firme servano a far capire che il problema esiste ed interessa. per far vedere che l'opinione pubblica guarda anche a questo. che il popolo necessita di un cambiamento in questa direzione perchè non accetta la situazione così come è ora e non si benda gli occhi ogni volta che vede le strade piene.

se invece nessuno firma, il ragionamento che ne consegue è: la cosa non interessa a nessuno, significa che va bene così.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

non so, che tipo di modello o pensiero, si vuole concretizzare alla fine. 

Avevo letto un articolo su Spiegel un po' di tempo fa, che faceva un 
resoconto della situazione in Germania dopo una legge, che regolamentava
la situazione della prostituzione. Cioè, dare dei diritti e garanzie
(contratto e usufruire dei servizi dello Stato). 

In linea di massima, gli effetti alla fine sono stati più negativi che postitivi. 

Bisogna tenere conto di tanti aspetti. 
Se si legalizza la prostituzione e la gestione di case, si legalizza anche 
il "protettore". Il tutto ha sempre due facce. Da una parte il ruolo del 
protettore, passa da una concezione di reato a una concezione legale,
ma dall'altro lato, prima, qualsiasi tentativo di voler migliorare la situazione,
come fornire dei preservativi, veniva visto come reato, poiché cadeva sotto 
l'ottica della promozione. 
Inoltre, e ciò mi ha colpito, vi sono agenzie che offrono dei viaggi per la Germania,
per visitare vari bordelli, e offrono dei servizi, appunto legali e sicuri, dove 
viene loro messo a disposizione fino a oltre 100 donne nude ecc. 

Alla fine, sono state poche le prostitute che hanno regolarizzato il loro status. 

La Svezia ha intrapreso un altro percorso. Non legalizzare e regolamentare, 
ma criminalizzare. Ora non ho più presente tanti aspetti, ma ha dato risultati
più positivi che negativi. Personalmente sono scettica. Come è la situazione 
con la prostituzione nascosta? 

Bisogna prendere tante cose in considerazione. 
Anche l'aspetto morale. E non centra nulla con la religione, per me. 
Se uno stato passa a vedere l'acquisto di sesso come atto non più immorale, 
poiché legale, cosa comporta ciò in linea generale ... 

Prima di firmare ... m'informerei bene, cosa si vuole e non si vuole. 
Che modello e in base a quali risultati con paesi che hanno già intrapreso 
questa via ecc. si vuole concretizzare ecc. Cioè, se si fa una cosa, allora per
migliorare. E non usare termini, che in un primo momento possono sembrare 
un atto sociale ... e alla fine, stanno quasi peggio di prima ... ma intanto 
non stanno più sotto gli occhi di tutti e le strade sono più pulite. 
"Augenwischerei" ... pulizzia degli occhi ... 

Comunque sia ... qualcosa bisognerebbe fare, assolutamente. 

sienne


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2013)

l'ho già detto che pensare che la prostituzione sia un lavoro come un altro è frutto di una sottocultura?:singleeye:


----------



## Leda (8 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> l'ho già detto che pensare che la prostituzione sia un lavoro come un altro è frutto di una sottocultura?:singleeye:


Aspetta, fammi pensare... 
ci sono quasi...
mi pare di ricordare...




























SÍ!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> l'ho già detto che pensare che la prostituzione sia un lavoro come un altro è frutto di una sottocultura?:singleeye:


E in effetti prima, prima di tutto, secondo il tuo condivisibile ragionamento e quello di scaredheart ,uno stato degno di  questo nome si dovrebbe occupare/preoccupare di creare e promuovere una cultura e di sostenere chi è in grado di crearla ( famiglia, di qualsiasi tipo).
Hai voglia, rimaniamo paralizzati per millenni.
La sottocultura, cara free, è anche responsabilità dello stato.
Detto questo, ogni problematica venga presa in mano è ovviamente una conseguenza, e risolverla non risolve il problema più grave, quello della sottocultura. Allora, quando qualcuno se ne esce con una proposta di soluzione ( non esaustiva, per carità) pisciamoci sopra, teniamoci le prostitute per strada, gli uomini che ci vanno a qualsiasi prezzo e a costo di qualsiasi rischio e avanti così.


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Concordo con Ultimo e aggiungo che è un po' come il caso della legalizzazione delle droghe leggere: non risolve nulla, perché comunque accanto ai mercati legali ci sono SEMPRE i mercati illegali. Vale per la prostituzione come per la droga. Vi sarà forse capitato di andare ad Amsterdam negli anni d'oro, per così dire. *Forse che non trovavate a ogni angolo di strada quello che vi proponeva roba di contrabbando? Ecco. Uguale. Ipocrisia per ipocrisia, non cosa sia meglio, alla fine... E credo che in una eventuale votazione mi asterrei.* La sola cosa "buona" sarebbero le entrate fiscali dello Stato, che già su queste forme al limite marcia, vedi Lotto&Co.


Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so, che tipo di modello o pensiero, si vuole concretizzare alla fine.
> 
> ...


Condivido l'approccio che hai proposto. Il modello.


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E in effetti prima, prima di tutto, secondo il tuo condivisibile ragionamento e quello di scaredheart ,uno stato degno di  questo nome si dovrebbe occupare/preoccupare di creare e promuovere una cultura e di sostenere chi è in grado di crearla ( famiglia, di qualsiasi tipo).
> Hai voglia, rimaniamo paralizzati per millenni.
> La sottocultura, cara free, è anche responsabilità dello stato.
> Detto questo, *ogni problematica venga presa in mano è ovviamente una conseguenza, e risolverla non risolve il problema più grave, quello della sottocultura.* Allora, quando qualcuno se ne esce con una proposta di soluzione ( non esaustiva, per carità) pisciamoci sopra, teniamoci le prostitute per strada, gli uomini che ci vanno a qualsiasi prezzo e a costo di qualsiasi rischio e avanti così.



ma mica è detto che ogni sottocultura sia un problema, per di più grave
è solo un discostarsi, per certi aspetti, dalla cultura comune, per una serie di motivi di vario tipo
capisci quindi che mica sta allo stato occuparsene, a parte cercare di dare a tutti le stesse possibilità, cosa molto ardua...
il primo es. che mi viene in mente: per molti pregiudicati più hai anni di galera alle spalle, più sei degno di rispetto
invece, per chi non fa parte di questo ambiente, il rispetto non c'entra nulla
anzi, per me chi non riesce a stare fuori dalla galera conduce una vita allucinante
lo stesso per chi non riesce a stare fuori dalla prostituzione


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> comunque, io non riesco proprio a condividere chi è contro questa cosa perchè c'è una cosa della quale io sono profondamente convinta, e questa cosa sta alla base di ogni mio ragionamento: *se non ti piace una cosa, non farla. ma non impedire/vietare agli altri di farla.*
> 
> ovviamente questo ragionamento non si applica a situazioni paradossali, perchè delle regole devono esserci.. altrimenti ci ammazziamo tutti.


Però tu parti dal presupposto che sia una cosa che piace. Io parto dall'opposto. Vendere il proprio corpo NON è piacevole. Regolamentare lo fa rientrare nella "normalità". E di positivo nell'alienazione non ci vedo proprio nulla. Stiamo parlando di esseri umani. Non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma mica è detto che *ogni sottocultura* sia un problema, per di più grave
> è solo un discostarsi, per certi aspetti, dalla cultura comune, per una serie di motivi di vario tipo
> capisci quindi che mica sta allo stato occuparsene, a parte cercare di dare a tutti le stesse possibilità, cosa molto ardua...
> il primo es. che mi viene in mente: per molti pregiudicati più hai anni di galera alle spalle, più sei degno di rispetto
> ...


ma l'eventuale (bada bene, eventuale) sottocultura che sottostà alla prostituzione non è una delle tante sottoculture, free. è una sottocultura generalizzata e ben radicata. quella del monetizzare qualsiasi cosa di cui ci sia una richiesta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> *Però tu parti dal presupposto che sia una cosa che piace*. Io parto dall'opposto. Vendere il proprio corpo NON è piacevole. Regolamentare lo fa rientrare nella "normalità". E di positivo nell'alienazione non ci vedo proprio nulla. Stiamo parlando di esseri umani. Non dimentichiamolo.


ma qui non si sta parlando del fatto se sia o meno piacevole prostituirsi
l'argomento è: quale potrebbe essere un modello valido per _sistemare_ un problema in cui l'aspetto morale è la parte più ininfluente, direi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Però tu parti dal presupposto che sia una cosa che piace. Io parto dall'opposto. Vendere il proprio corpo NON è piacevole. Regolamentare lo fa rientrare nella "normalità". E di positivo nell'alienazione non ci vedo proprio nulla. Stiamo parlando di esseri umani. Non dimentichiamolo.


Beh casomai non si vende ma si affitta per un giretto in giostra.
Casomai ci può essere quel sottile piacere che deriva dal fatto che ci siano uomini
disposti a pagare bei schei pur di passare con te un paio d'ore.
E ovvio un uomo se paga, esige, perchè ha pagato.
E non paga bei schei per na giostra tutta arruginita.

Piaccia o non piaccia gira così.

Poi da quello che mi dice chi lo fa, gli uomini con queste signore sono estremamente gentili e disponibili.

Ovvio che non è così nelle strade...
Vorrei che tutti noi provassimo una notte 
d'inverno stare in piedi sotto un lampione...


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh casomai non si vende ma si affitta* per un giretto in giostra*.
> Casomai ci può essere quel *sottile piacere* che deriva dal fatto che ci siano uomini
> disposti a pagare bei schei pur di passare con te un paio d'ore.
> *E ovvio un uomo se paga, esige, perchè ha pagato.
> ...


Un piacere che un uomo paghi per scoparti? Ma per favore su. Non credo sia complicato trovare sesso gratuito. 
Che giri così non significa che bisogna accettarlo per forza. Potreste anche tentare di evolvere :mrgreen:.


----------



## dimmidinò (8 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Però tu parti dal presupposto che sia una cosa che piace. Io parto dall'opposto. Vendere il proprio corpo NON è piacevole. Regolamentare lo fa rientrare nella "normalità". E di positivo nell'alienazione non ci vedo proprio nulla. Stiamo parlando di esseri umani. Non dimentichiamolo.



mi riferivo alla clientela. 
poi, nel momento in cui c'è la libertà di scegliere se farlo o meno, puoi applicare questo discorso anche a chi si vende.

è logico che chi è sfruttato non ha piacere di esserlo..


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Un piacere che un uomo paghi per scoparti? Ma per favore su. Non credo sia complicato trovare sesso gratuito.
> Che giri così non significa che bisogna accettarlo per forza. Potreste anche tentare di evolvere :mrgreen:.


Per molti uomini lo è.
E quello a pagamento è sbrigativo
e chiuso lì.

Ma infatti l'evoluzione sta nel fatto che ora anche tante donne paghino i gigolò.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> è logico che chi è sfruttato non ha piacere di esserlo..


Ecco questo è un abominio.
Lì si che una società civile deve stangare duro.


----------



## free (8 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma l'eventuale (bada bene, eventuale) sottocultura che sottostà alla prostituzione non è una delle tante sottoculture, free. è una sottocultura generalizzata e ben radicata. *quella del monetizzare qualsiasi cosa di cui ci sia una richiesta*.



ne sei proprio sicura?
non è affatto così in generale, ed in particolare credo che alla maggioranza delle donne l'idea di prostituirsi non venga nemmeno in mente
dipingi un mondo alquanto tetro, secondo me
comunque, noi tutti stiamo a parlare qui ma non credo che ci sia una prostituta che possa intervenire e dire la sua, come mai? eppure siamo un gruppetto, benchè esiguo, molto eterogeneo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ne sei proprio sicura?
> non è affatto così in generale, ed in particolare credo che alla maggioranza delle donne l'idea di prostituirsi non venga nemmeno in mente
> dipingi un mondo alquanto tetro, secondo me
> comunque, noi tutti stiamo a parlare qui ma non credo che ci sia una prostituta che possa intervenire e dire la sua, come mai? eppure siamo un gruppetto, benchè esiguo, molto eterogeneo...


Free, scusa ma non stai capendo quel che voglio dire.
Tu stai parlando dell'aspetto morale della faccenda: quindi ben venisse la prostituta a spiegarci e a esporci la sua versione.
Io parlo degli aspetti  sociale, economico e penale: se allo stato attuale delle cose dove c'è prostituzione c'è un ( o più di un) problema -virgola- COME lo vogliamo risolvere?


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Free, scusa ma non stai capendo quel che voglio dire.
> Tu stai parlando dell'aspetto morale della faccenda: quindi ben venisse la prostituta a spiegarci e a esporci la sua versione.
> Io parlo degli aspetti  sociale, economico e penale: se allo stato attuale delle cose dove c'è prostituzione c'è un ( o più di un) problema -virgola- COME lo vogliamo risolvere?



le sottoculture, termine che adori:mrgreen:, non riguardano la morale ma proprio il sociale, ed infatti vengono studiate e valutate principalmente per questo aspetto; possono nascere dalla musica legata a un certo modo di vestirsi, come ad es. l'hip pop...

per quanto riguarda l'aspetto economico e penale, personalmente io, che sono intrisa di "sana" ipocrisia, la vedo come per il gioco d'azzardo di una volta, ovvero preferivo i tempi in cui era vietato tranne che nei casinò, ed esistevano le bische clandestine
tra l'altro i debiti di gioco per il nostro diritto civile sono obbligazioni naturali, ovvero non è possibile obbligare il debitore a pagare il debito per legge, ma se paga non può pretendere la ripetizione dell'indebito, ovvero la restituzione di quanto pagato (infatti ovviamente lo Stato fa sempre pagare prima)
quindi: impegno serio per contrastare la prostituzione (come avrebbe dovuto continuare ad essere per il gioco)


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

ma a voi non fa un po' schifo lo Stato che lucra sul gioco d'azzardo?
figuriamoci sulla prostituzione
contando poi che la maggior età si raggiunge a 18 anni, che si fa? abbandoniamo le 18enni alla possibilità di accedere alla prostituzione legalizzata nelle case chiuse?
il nostro futuro?
ah, già, le figlie e parenti varie però ovviamente sono esonerate...
pensiamoci bene, IN PRATICA


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> *ma a voi non fa un po' schifo lo Stato che lucra sul gioco d'azzardo?*
> figuriamoci sulla prostituzione
> contando poi che la maggior età si raggiunge a 18 anni, che si fa? *abbandoniamo* le 18enni alla possibilità di accedere alla prostituzione legalizzata nelle case chiuse?
> il nostro futuro?
> ...


perdonami, ma non stiamo parlando della stessa cosa
non capisco come si possa fare un paragone fra un'attività che potrebbe essere UN LAVORO e il gioco d'azzardo

abbandoniamo? ma scusa, se si crede nella cultura e nell'educazione dove starebbe l'abbandono?

quindi: col pensiero che se si legalizzasse la prostituzione mia figlia potrebbe eventualmente accedervi alla maggiore età io come cittadino dovrei fregarmene ed astenermi?
complimenti all'ipocrisia, quella vera


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a voi non fa un po' schifo lo Stato che lucra sul gioco d'azzardo?
> figuriamoci sulla prostituzione


Lucra anche tassando il lavoro di infermieri, medici e sui farmaci, sulla produzione e vendita di defibrillatori, ecc. quindi non ho capito le remore sulla prostituzione.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi: col pensiero che se si legalizzasse la prostituzione mia figlia potrebbe eventualmente accedervi alla maggiore età io come cittadino dovrei fregarmene ed astenermi?
> complimenti all'ipocrisia, quella vera


Non fa una piega, in effetti... 
I nostri figli potrebbero anche abortire a cazzo di cane, ma in perfetta legalità. Sta a noi cercare di educarli e trasmettere loro dei "valori" (parolone).


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perdonami, ma non stiamo parlando della stessa cosa
> non capisco come si possa fare un paragone fra un'attività che potrebbe essere UN LAVORO e il gioco d'azzardo
> 
> abbandoniamo? ma scusa, se si crede nella cultura e nell'educazione dove starebbe l'abbandono?
> ...


ma come non capisci? apri una partita iva, riempi un posto di macchinette mangiasoldi e lavori, no?

l'abbandono sta nel fatto che si agevola la sottocultura della prostituzione, invece di cercare di arginarla
mica è vietato drogarsi, però per i tossici ci sono i sert e le comunità, che forniscono aiuto psicologico
quindi per la prostituzione legalizzata che si fa? si lascia alla decisione della 18enne? o mettiamo aiuti psicologici anche lì? ma allora quale altro lavoro è possibile fare, ma sarebbe meglio di no?


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lucra anche tassando il lavoro di infermieri, medici e sui farmaci, sulla produzione e vendita di defibrillatori, ecc. quindi non ho capito le remore sulla prostituzione.
> 
> 
> Non fa una piega, in effetti...
> I nostri figli potrebbero anche abortire a cazzo di cane, ma in perfetta legalità. Sta a noi cercare di educarli e trasmettere loro dei "valori" (parolone).



temo di non aver capito la parte medica...

l'aborto è un lavoro per caso?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito la parte medica...


Lo stato tassa/lucra su prestazioni e beni strettamente correlati alla conservazione della vita umana. Pertanto non vedo il problema di lucrare sul gioco d'azzardo, sulle sigarette, sulla prostituzione e altre umane debolezze.



free ha detto:


> l'aborto è un lavoro per caso?


Mi riferivo a quello che ha scritto Chiara: giustificarsi col fatto che "i nostri figli potrebbero accedervi" è un po' deboluccio. 
Era un esempio: non sono contrario a regolamentare l'aborto, ma se mia figlia abortisse a cazzo di cane, seppure in perfetta legalità, mi sentirei un genitore fallito e incolperei me stesso, non darei la colpa alla legge sull'aborto.
Se mia figlia si prostituisse, non darei la colpa ad un'ipotetica legge che le consente di farlo in modo trasparente: mi flagellerei come genitore.


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

visto che manca la voce dei diretti interessati,
qui un Link di una associazione fondata 30anni fa da prostitute 
a Ginevra. Loro si esprimono e s'impegnano per i loro diritti. 

È in francese ... ma con un po' d'intuizione, si capisce. 

http://www.aspasie.ch

buona lettura, a chi è interessato ... è veramente interessante. 

sienne


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lo stato tassa/lucra su prestazioni e beni strettamente correlati alla conservazione della vita umana. Pertanto non vedo il problema di lucrare sul gioco d'azzardo, sulle sigarette, sulla prostituzione e altre umane debolezze.
> 
> 
> Mi riferivo a quello che ha scritto Chiara: giustificarsi col fatto che "i nostri figli potrebbero accedervi" è un po' deboluccio.
> ...



allora lo vedi anche tu che non è possibile considerare la prostituzione un lavoro come un altro

poi boh, si può fare tutto a questo mondo, quindi non resta che proporre un referendum sull'abrogazione della legge merlin, per es., puoi benissimo farlo, piuttosto mi domando come mai nessuno lo ha mai proposto

e per quanto riguarda le tasse, basta spuntare la voce "altri redditi" nel modello unico, e inserire gli incassi frutto della prostituzione, mica è vietato dalla legge, anzi, andrebbe fatto
ma nessuno lo fa...


----------



## net (9 Settembre 2013)

*Aspettavo da tanto questa cosa...*

E' un passo avanti necessario e salutare, a parer mio. Come ogni innovazione naturalmente molti saranno a sfavore. Ma ad oggi la maggior parte delle signorine di strada in Italia sono facili prede di malattie che potrebbero trasmettere alle nostre famiglie; alcune sono preda di aguzzini che le costringono a quella vita, ed in generale fanno un mestiere molto pericoloso. Alcune guadagnano molto, ma rischiano moltissimo. Io vorrei che le signorine pagassero le tasse come me, che mi rompo la schiena per la mia famiglia. Vorrei che vivessero bene, come me, che un domani potrò aspirare almeno alla pensione. E che come me potessero farsi visitare, controllare accuratamente. Che come me potessero vivere in condizioni igienico-sanitarie migliori. Perchè sono persone come me e svolgono un lavoro,come io lavoro. Il loro lavoro è immorale, sbagliato ecc ecc? Non importa. E comunque, per me, immorale e sbagliato è andare da una "signorina" se sei sposato, di nascosto. Non è immorale e sbagliato se sei semplicemente single. E che dire dei poliomelitici, degli storpi? Nessuno gli si avvicina. Trovo più immorale e sbagliato questo. Si paga per un servizio. Loro usano il loro corpo come meglio ritengono. Bene: che siano sane, pulite e paganti. 
Che poi ci sia il terrore che mettendo la casa chiusa il marito o il fidanzato di turno possa farsi una scappatella, a parer mio non è la location a spingere a queste scelte. E considerando il tasso di prostituzione delle donne/uomini comuni "non di strada" non dovremmo mandare mariti e fidanzati (ma anche mogli e fidanzate) nemmeno in ufficio... perchè si sa che c'è da temere più in tal senso. Ed è anche gratuito.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> E' un passo avanti necessario e salutare, a parer mio. Come ogni* innovazione *naturalmente molti saranno a sfavore. Ma ad oggi la maggior parte delle signorine di strada in Italia sono facili prede di malattie che potrebbero trasmettere alle nostre famiglie; alcune sono preda di aguzzini che le costringono a quella vita, ed in generale fanno un mestiere molto pericoloso. Alcune guadagnano molto, ma rischiano moltissimo.* Io vorrei che le signorine pagassero le tasse come me, *che mi rompo la schiena per la mia famiglia. Vorrei che vivessero bene, come me, che un domani potrò aspirare almeno alla pensione. E che come me potessero farsi visitare, controllare accuratamente. Che come me potessero vivere in condizioni igienico-sanitarie migliori. Perchè sono persone come me e svolgono un lavoro,come io lavoro. Il loro lavoro è immorale, sbagliato ecc ecc? Non importa. E comunque, per me, immorale e sbagliato è andare da una "signorina" se sei sposato, di nascosto. Non è immorale e sbagliato se sei semplicemente single. E che dire dei poliomelitici, degli storpi? Nessuno gli si avvicina. Trovo più immorale e sbagliato questo. Si paga per un servizio. Loro usano il loro corpo come meglio ritengono. Bene: che siano sane, pulite e paganti.
> Che poi ci sia il terrore che mettendo la casa chiusa il marito o il fidanzato di turno possa farsi una scappatella, a parer mio non è la location a spingere a queste scelte. E considerando il tasso di prostituzione delle donne/uomini comuni "non di strada" non dovremmo mandare mariti e fidanzati (ma anche mogli e fidanzate) nemmeno in ufficio... perchè si sa che c'è da temere più in tal senso. Ed è anche gratuito.



quale innovazione? basta abrogare una legge che vietava ciò che non era vietato negli anni 50

sono le signorine che non vogliono pagare le tasse, altrimenti lo farebbero, mica è vietato (spuntare altri redditi nel mod. unico e inserire la cifra....)


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quale innovazione? basta abrogare una legge che vietava ciò che non era vietato negli anni 50
> 
> sono le signorine che non vogliono pagare le tasse, altrimenti lo farebbero, mica è vietato (spuntare altri redditi nel mod. unico e inserire la cifra....)


Tu ti sei imbarcata e hai navigato benissimo.
Concordo con te.


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

di cosa stiamo parlando, esattamente?

di un fenomeno, che non è legato alla cultura, allo stato sociale ecc. 
la prostituzione è una realtà. non volerla o volerla combattere, 
secondo me, è un'utopia ... sarebbe bello, molto anzi, ma tante cose sarebbero belle. 
Ma il mondo è una dis-topia ... (Orwell) ... 

Perciò, fare i conti con la realtà. 
Mirare, che almeno non ci campi la malavita. 
Iniziare e vederlo come un lavoro, nel senso, che si presta un servizio. 
Tecnicamente parlando, vi sono tanti lavori, che non sono nient'altro che 
la prestazione di forza-fisica o quant'altro ... cioè, il corpo come mezzo. 

Non siamo tutti fortunati, non lo siamo. Per alcuni, piace o no, è l'ultima possibilità.

E quanta morale vi era per i lavoratori nelle miniere di carbone? 
anche lì, gli uomini scendevano ... perché non vi era altra possibilità per sopravvivere. 
Ma non bisogna neanche andare tanto indietro nella storia. 
Quanti qui, usano o usavano i jeans imbiancati? A spruzzo di sabbia? ... 
Ma sapete, che fine fanno qui lavoratori? E per cosa? Per una necessità? De che? 

Inoltre, bisognerebbe mirare tutti assieme. Cioè, l'Europa dovrebbe trovare una soluzione univoca. 

solo una mia opinione ... nessun attacco ... o quant'altro ... 

sienne


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ti sei imbarcata e hai navigato benissimo.
> Concordo con te.



grazie

concordi anche sulla "sana" ipocrisia?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> E' un passo avanti necessario e salutare, a parer mio. Come ogni innovazione naturalmente molti saranno a sfavore. Ma ad oggi la maggior parte delle signorine di strada in Italia sono facili prede di malattie che potrebbero trasmettere alle nostre famiglie; alcune sono preda di aguzzini che le costringono a quella vita, ed in generale fanno un mestiere molto pericoloso. Alcune guadagnano molto, ma rischiano moltissimo. Io vorrei che le signorine pagassero le tasse come me, che mi rompo la schiena per la mia famiglia. Vorrei che vivessero bene, come me, che un domani potrò aspirare almeno alla pensione. E che come me potessero farsi visitare, controllare accuratamente. Che come me potessero vivere in condizioni igienico-sanitarie migliori. Perchè sono persone come me e svolgono un lavoro,come io lavoro. Il loro lavoro è immorale, sbagliato ecc ecc? Non importa. E comunque, per me, immorale e sbagliato è andare da una "signorina" se sei sposato, di nascosto. Non è immorale e sbagliato se sei semplicemente single. E che dire dei poliomelitici, degli storpi? Nessuno gli si avvicina. Trovo più immorale e sbagliato questo. Si paga per un servizio. Loro usano il loro corpo come meglio ritengono. Bene: che siano sane, pulite e paganti.
> Che poi ci sia il terrore che mettendo la casa chiusa il marito o il fidanzato di turno possa farsi una scappatella, a parer mio non è la location a spingere a queste scelte. E considerando il tasso di prostituzione delle donne/uomini comuni "non di strada" non dovremmo mandare mariti e fidanzati (ma anche mogli e fidanzate) nemmeno in ufficio... perchè si sa che c'è da temere più in tal senso. Ed è anche gratuito.


Queste motivazioni sono talmente vecchie che mi stupisco che qualcuno possa usarle. Soprattutto è impressionante quella relativa alla salute che scarica sulla prostituta l'onere di provare la propria buona salute e allo stato di controllarla, cosa che non ha neanche senso nella situazione attuale del tipo di contagi possibili e con la presenza di un servizio sanitario che tutela tutti. La buona salute garantita (che non può essere garantita) sarebbe una garanzia per poter avere rapporti senza preservativo senza garantire la prostituta?
Quando si affronta un argomento purtroppo non nuovo si potrebbe almeno leggere cosa è già stato dibattuto nei decenni passati.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> concordi anche sulla "sana" ipocrisia?


Non so dove ritrovarla :mrgreen: non ho voglia di rileggere tutto. Penso di sì. Se penso di no, concordo lo stesso per l'impegno che hai profuso, nella navigazione in solitaria :mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so dove ritrovarla :mrgreen: non ho voglia di rileggere tutto. Penso di sì. Se penso di no, concordo lo stesso per l'impegno che hai profuso, nella *navigazione in solitaria* :mrgreen:



in un mare di sottoculture...


----------



## net (9 Settembre 2013)

passate o meno no, forse non voglio leggere se le mie opinioni sono state già menzionate. Forse voglio semplicemente dire la mia.
Non ho menzionato preservativi. E nemmeno mi interessa. Io penso che siano persone, che questa legge possa portare qualcosa di buono. Le polemiche inutili su cosa si poteva fare negli anni 50 ecc ecc non erano la domanda. La domanda era, se ben ricordo: ditemi la vosta. Ecco la mia.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> in un mare di sottoculture...


Stando qui in un laghetto è più che apprezzabile.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stando qui in un laghetto è più che apprezzabile.



ma sì, infatti, poi il punto è proprio questo
voglio vedere chi prenderebbe su e andrebbe a prostituirsi, di noi!
che ce ne stiamo a pontificare immersi in acque quiete


----------



## net (9 Settembre 2013)

In Italia siamo abolizionisti ma non puniamo la prostituzione. Ci limitiamo a punire il favoreggiatore, lo sfruttatore della prostituzione ecc... ora dico io, siamo riusciti ad estirpare la prostituzione? No. Bene. E' vero che potrebbero pagare le tasse, SE VOLESSERO... ma rendendo la prostituzione non solo lecita ma legalizzata LORO sarebbero costrette a pagare le tasse e NOI avremmo di contro meno problemi. La questione delle malattie vale da un punto di vista etico, per loro, non perchè possano lavorare "come mamma le ha fatte" e per noi. I preservativi si rompono più spesso di quanto non si creda. E non è bello andare in bici con tua figlia e trovare la prostituta di turno che fa i bisogni in giro. Non dimentichiamo poi che se è lo stato a controllare ci sarà (si spera!!) meno malavita per tutti.


----------



## mary80 (9 Settembre 2013)

ma le bottane facessero quello che vogliono.le ammiro.io la do a tutti gratis,e certi poi mi rendo conto che avrebbero dovuto veramente pagarmi oro.ma dico io almeno loro si possono far risarcire dei danni fisici e morali di stare biblicamente con un uomo,mica sceme!l'importante se mettono le case chiuse è che ci siano pure dei bei maschietti.in tal caso IO ACCONSENTISCO!!


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> In Italia siamo abolizionisti ma non puniamo la prostituzione. Ci limitiamo a punire il favoreggiatore, lo sfruttatore della prostituzione ecc... ora dico io, siamo riusciti ad estirpare la prostituzione? No. Bene. E' vero che potrebbero pagare le tasse, SE VOLESSERO... ma rendendo la prostituzione non solo lecita ma legalizzata LORO sarebbero costrette a pagare le tasse e NOI avremmo di contro meno problemi. La questione delle malattie vale da un punto di vista etico, per loro, non perchè possano lavorare "come mamma le ha fatte" e per noi. I preservativi si rompono più spesso di quanto non si creda. E non è bello andare in bici con tua figlia e trovare la prostituta di turno che fa i bisogni in giro. Non dimentichiamo poi che se è lo stato a controllare ci sarà (si spera!!) meno malavita per tutti.


in che senso siamo abolizionisti?
poi vorrei sapere in pratica come lo stato potrebbe fare a far pagare le tasse
tariffe minime? studi di settore?


----------



## net (9 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> in che senso siamo abolizionisti?
> poi vorrei sapere in pratica come lo stato potrebbe fare a far pagare le tasse
> tariffe minime? studi di settore?



In base al nostro ordinamento giuridico, detto abolizionista, lo Stato non proibisce la prostituzione tra adulti,  mentre lo sfruttamento della prostituzione viene punito.
Almeno in via generale, perchè dato che la legislazione in merito è carente e disomogenea, l'applicazione è lasciata al libero arbitrio. Esempio, a Catania possono farti la multa se ti beccano da una prostituta, a Genova no. Almeno fino al luglio scorso. Dopo alcuni ricorsi per multa l'attenzione si è focalizzata sulla questione.
Ora, lo Stato potrebbe creare delle case da lui gestite lasciando le signorine a gestirsi le questioni di tariffa, ricevute fiscali ecc... (mi sembrerebbe assurdo che ci fosse un prezzario con l'elenco delle prestazioni emanato dallo Stato, a moò di ticket) naturalmente da appurare con regolari controlli. Si, potrebbero esser difficili da controllare. Come un dentista che si fa i prezzi da sè. Attenzione, non dico che sia una cosa facile, ma secondo me apporterebbe molti vantaggi un pò a tutti.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> In base al nostro ordinamento giuridico, detto abolizionista, lo Stato non proibisce la prostituzione tra adulti,  mentre lo sfruttamento della prostituzione viene punito.
> Almeno in via generale, perchè dato che *la legislazione in merito è carente e disomogenea, l'applicazione è lasciata al libero arbitrio. Esempio, a Catania possono farti la multa se ti beccano da una prostituta, a Genova no.* Almeno fino al luglio scorso. Dopo alcuni ricorsi per multa l'attenzione si è focalizzata sulla questione.
> Ora, lo Stato potrebbe creare delle case da lui gestite lasciando le signorine a gestirsi le questioni di tariffa, ricevute fiscali ecc... (mi sembrerebbe assurdo che ci fosse un prezzario con l'elenco delle prestazioni emanato dallo Stato, a moò di ticket) naturalmente da appurare con regolari controlli. Si, potrebbero esser difficili da controllare. Come un dentista che si fa i prezzi da sè. Attenzione, non dico che sia una cosa facile, ma secondo me apporterebbe molti vantaggi un pò a tutti.



ma no, il diritto penale punisce il favoreggiamento, lo sfruttamento e l'induzione, e questi sono i motivi per cui le prostitute non possono stare in 2 o più in un appartamento
quello che chiami libero arbitrio invece sono semplici ordinanze comunali emesse dai sindaci relativamente ad un sacco di materie (anche piuttosto bizzarre, a volte)
per quanto riguarda il fisco, non so proprio come si possa fare per non cadere in assurdità...


----------

